# Fortinbras, Wendy, & Brutus. :)



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

This is Fortinbras! Fort for short. I got the name from the book A Wrinkle In Time, but it's originally from a Shakespeare character. 









And this is Brutus, my odd-eyed boy. 









The boys together in their pirate ship. 










And last but not least, Wendy, my beautiful but shy lady.


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful ratties!


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Why thank you!


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh wow! They be gorgeous!


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Never seen an odd-eye rat in this forum! And I also really like the brown hammock! Where is it from?


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Such cuties! (I feel like I over say that, but it's the truth, right?)

It's a Pirate Ship that I've seen in local stores ferret sections :O)



noMoreFaith said:


> Never seen an odd-eye rat in this forum! And I also really like the brown hammock! Where is it from?


----------



## ReBel*AnGeL* (Feb 10, 2010)

I love the pic of the both of them peeking out of their pirate ship!
And ur lil' lady is gorgeous!


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

BayouBird said:


> Such cuties! (I feel like I over say that, but it's the truth, right?)
> 
> It's a Pirate Ship that I've seen in local stores ferret sections :O)
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a Pirate Ship.  It's a ferret accessory but I knew these two big boys would fit in it just fine. It comes with a little flag and a pirate shirt... that's supposed to be for ferrets but fits my Brutus just fine - he just hates it. :



Thanks for the love, guys!


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Sweetie pies!
The pirate ship is cool ;D


----------

